# Serving fraying at cams



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Have you checked to see if you have any small burrs on your cams ?


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have the area of wear reserved with Diamondback or #62. Both are a lot tougher than the factory serving material. Short ATA bows are harder on servings and I've seen the wear you're talking about on other short bows. As curs1 mentioned, inspect the races very closely in the wear areas. Sounds like a fairly new bow. What does the dealer say about the wear ?


----------



## Firestorm_05 (Aug 9, 2005)

tjb
yeah the bow is only a few weeks old. I'm headin to the pro shop tomorrow to have them check it out.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Take some cotton balls with you and run it over the cams if there is a small burr that the eye can miss the cotton will catch on it


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Wax the serving.
Unless it's too far gone, then get it replaced and wax it before putting the string back on the bow.


----------



## Firestorm_05 (Aug 9, 2005)

After looking further, it is a cable that has the frayed serving, not the string. I'm going to gander mountain tomorrow to have it replaced since its under warranty. I cant understand how it could be seperating like it is. I watch it as I draw the bow and the cable rotates around the cam but the part that is frayed never comes off the cam to cause it to fray.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> I cant understand how it could be seperating like it is.


Is it separating or fraying?
Either way, wax it and it won't do that as quickly or as bad.


----------



## Firestorm_05 (Aug 9, 2005)

Also just found this it looks like a bushing or something has started to roll out of the cam axle. Man this really upsets me. Theres no reason why this should be like this with less than 100 shots made.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> Theres no reason why this should be like this with less than 100 shots made.


Yes there is, just like with anything else mechanical, if something is going to go wrong it is most likely to go wrong sooner rather than later.

That bushing could be a sign of cam lean that could be causing the fraying/separating problem to be worse. It could be caused by your cable guard being adjusted too far out.
Or it could just be a bad bushing.


----------



## Firestorm_05 (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, back from shop. Final diagnosis is.......
Spacer/bushing replaced, dealer not sure how this happened, Cables/string on order from PSE, New limbs on order from PSE. Found a few cracks in the top limb (same end as all the other problems). Now we wait.........  I miss my bow already. LOL


----------

